# Piano versions of BWV 1052 Bach: Piano concerto no. 1 dm



## Oortone

I got Glenn Gould and Bernstein's recording of BWV 1052 (Bach: Piano Concerto no. 1 d minor) and loved it.
I know it's originally intended for harpsichord but it works great on piano. It reminds me a bit of Mozart's piano concertos in minor keys.

Anyway, the Gold/Bernstein recording is really old and in mono. It would be great to find a more modern version – played on piano in a similar, powerful, fashion. Of course I realize there's only one Glenn Gould so it would be another interpretation.

Any advice?


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve got some of the most well-known piano versions - Edwin Fischer (historical , IMO disappointing), Gavrilov, Perahia, Nikolayeva and the old mono Sviatoslav Richter too, but I only hear minor differences in the approach to the work actually, except for the uneven Fischer. The recording by Richter is one of his more neutral and subdued ones.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 15510


i have always been quite happy with this set ( Andras Schiff and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe).


----------



## Andreas

I like Angela Hewitt and the Australian Chamber Orchestra (Hyperion) and Hélène Grimaud and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen (Deutsche Grammophon).


----------



## ptr

Have Hewitt and Schiff, seem to prefer Schiff! Once heard Mikhail Pletnev play it with a chamber orchestra from Gothenburg Symphony, and it was sublime, but I don't believe he has recorded any of the Bach concertos? So Schiff it is!

7ptr


----------



## KenOC

Saw the D minor in concert a few weeks ago, Academy of St Martin etc. and Inon Barnatan, piano. A tremendous performance! Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to have recorded it.


----------



## Guest

I really like Perahia. I have been quite impressed with his Bach recordings. His Goldberg Variations are my favorite.


----------



## Oortone

DrMike said:


> I really like Perahia. I have been quite impressed with his Bach recordings. His Goldberg Variations are my favorite.


I had a quick listen on Amazon on the Perahia recording but I found too lightweight compared to Bernstein/Gould. I really liked their heavy and kind of dark interpretation of the d-minor concerto. Probably far from the general tradition of baruque interpretation.

I'll check some of the others out.
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Oortone

Seems to me the Schiff recording is more in my taste. Grimaud was good to, unfortunately Hewitt had no audiosamples at Amazon. 
I guess I'll go for the Schiff.


----------



## JCarmel

I was listening yesterday to the two disc set of Glenn Gould's

this one on CBS....






and it's very enjoyable.

I also have Perahia, which I like and generally, I very much appreciate Andras Schiff's Bach.


----------

